# awsome



## internal virus (Sep 1, 2004)

Awsome site. Maybey you guys have seen it. http://www.markbutler.8m.com/monsterlist.htm


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah...this guy's great. He'll usually update once, perhaps twice a year...

I recommend taking an evening, and simply going through those pages...even just to glimpse...it'll get your creative juices flowing quite well...and then you'll also have a better idea what sites will help you in some of your endeavors...

Keep looking for more sites - let us know what else you find...

Also, check through the "Links" section on this forum - especially the older ones...some folks have linked in their own lists, that include many things that are not on Mark Butler's list...


----------

